# Trumark S9 mod.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Trumark S9 comes with a handle full of ammo. I really liked the weight of the slingshot when the handle was full. The problem was this made the slingshot pretty noisy. So with the handle full of ammo I filled the remaining space with glue and let dry. It took a while to dry so maybe next time some expanding foam would be better?

The handle is solid now and makes no noise. The weight of it feels like it is solid steel.

I then gave the handle a little spray paint which I think makes it look pretty good.

Finally I attached some TBB with a simple-shot pouch and I am off. I like shooting this one. S9 is a classic.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Putting the flats on there is a huge improvement. Try the " Wingshooter " Chinese Handcuff method to attach the flats. You will like it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup you bet..Wingshooter's method~in my opinion is the only way too go on a wire frame...

Maybe wing shooter will post up his video here..for showing attachment of flat bands....

Cool little mod tho....May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool!!

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Putting the flats on there is a huge improvement. Try the " Wingshooter " Chinese Handcuff method to attach the flats. You will like it.


I am having some trouble finding a thread or video for this ... does anybody have a link?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Putting the flats on there is a huge improvement. Try the " Wingshooter " Chinese Handcuff method to attach the flats. You will like it.
> ...


I sent you a Pm on how to do it...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a mod I did to show you how the flatbands are attached to a wire frame,,,,,,OM


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool! It looks like the handle could easily be removed and replaced with another material like wood, or hdpe if someone wanted. I like it original, with the rattle can blue handle!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> S9 Mod.jpgHere is a mod I did to show you how the flatbands are attached to a wire frame,,,,,,OM


Thanks. And thank you for the PM. That is how I suspected it worked. I will try this once I go through the band set on there. Thanks again guys!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > S9 Mod.jpgHere is a mod I did to show you how the flatbands are attached to a wire frame,,,,,,OM
> ...


It does work really well, I use it on my starship.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well after some digging here ya go my friend....From wingshooter's video's.....Band attachment for 1/4"fork

Mr wingshooter~ I hope this ok..as I did not get your permission to bring it to be posted~Forgive me sir...But wanted too

pass on your great wisdom for others to use..OM

Ok~ Natural Fork..On with the learning experience of attaching Flatbands to a wire frame.....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! I like the rod slingshots because the offer the biggest sight window. The cuff method of attaching bands seems very easy as well. Good stuff.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend enjoy..the only way to attach flat bands to a wire frame...I am sure you will be doing this method

from now on....Yup like you say fwire frames offer a bigger sight window.....

I have a vintage classic "Milligan" 1950 era alloy frame...wide forks..set -up with Gum Rubber & leather pouch

big sight window..Love shooting that shooter......

I had 3 or 4 trumark & marksman wire frame shooters...I think I gave those to people just getting in to shooting...... OM


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Well my friend enjoy..the only way to attach flat bands to a wire frame...I am sure you will be doing this method
> 
> from now on....Yup like you say fwire frames offer a bigger sight window.....
> 
> ...


I like wire slingshots, I like naturals, I like board cuts, I like the Scout, I like Dankung, I like Saunders, I like starships ... I love it ALL!!!!!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

We've a variety also, like 'em all... We haven't made a star ship yet or the shorter "shuttle craft" but that's the plan. Our marksman extendable is about the same thing as a shuttle craft only rendered in wire frame and adjustable with the arm brace removagle. We had to bend the arm brace down almost an inch so it contacts the arm, otherwise it was useless out of the box. But variety is cool.


----------



## Anthony Pritchard (Nov 1, 2014)

hi i have a truemark s9 i want to mod wot bands would you recomend for power and acuracy plz


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> S9 Mod.jpgHere is a mod I did to show you how the flatbands are attached to a wire frame,,,,,,OM


Is that a Daisy F-16 ;- ) in its natural form ?

wll


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like your cuff method of attaching flats to wire frames..unbeatable solution.


----------

